# Where to start?



## moraywalker (Apr 4, 2016)

Afternoon all!

I've been stalking the forum for a month or so now....time to ask.....

Where do I start on my Bmw engine bay?

The car has intergalactic mileage, and it shows on the bonnet and under the hood!

So....what first and what products should I be looking at (not too many, I've spent enough lately at slims!!)
And also maybe routines? I've been told that to hose under the bonnet is a bad idea!!⚡
Any help would be appreciated!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

As log as you use common sense then it's fine to wash with water lol

Britemax grime out sprayed on, agitated then rinsed would make a hell of a difference


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Or Meguairs Degreaser, fine mist of water, apply leave it for about 5-10 mins, agitate with a small detailing brush hard to reach areas, and a bigger brush for the rest, rinse wipe away large parts of water but try and leave it wet to damp, get some AG Rubber& plastic dressing spray all over and leave it for a while with the hood down, get a MF cloth and wipe all over job done. Degreaser can be diluted it will tell you on the back, Eurocar parts do it with discount and free postage .


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

This is 21 years old....I use Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner and Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care on the plastics/hoses.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

BH Surfex is quite a good degreaser. I just liberally spray it everywhere in the engine bay.

I use a spray bottle with a soap solution for around the painted edges.

A brush to agitate as necessary and then the hose nozzle set on spray to rinse it all off.

I recently got a vacuum / blower from screwfix and use that to blow the water away.

Shut the bonnet and move on.

I did under the bonnet of my car last Sunday and as I don't drive during the week I haven't started it since Saturday so it has had plenty of time to dry out.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I've seen many people (including pro's) blast away under the bonnet with a pressure washer with no adverse effects at all, obviously after taking a few sensible precautions like covering the sensitive bits, but modern engines are already pretty well protected simply because with the amount of electronics in them, they have to be.

Having said that I did my own today just using squirt bottles. I only had Valet Pro APC which is not particularly powerful on grease so used quite a strong solution, sprayed all over and left for a few minutes then agitated with a couple of brushes, reapplying the APC as required to prevent it drying. Following that I rinsed with a squirt bottle of just water, took a little longer than it would of done with the hose but much easier to control and far less risk of getting it where it shouldn't go. Gave everything a wipe over with an old household towel to get rid of any standing water before finally spraying over everything with an interior dressing and thouroughly wiping down with an ordinary mf cloth. Jobs a good Un.


----------

